#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-02
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<ccesare> does anyone have any tips for improving battery life in feisty?
<ccesare> i've read several things online, but nothing has really worked well
<ijuz__> depends on the hardware
<ccesare> yeah
<ijuz__> probably you can deactivate wlan things like that
<ijuz__> wlan uses 10W in my fpos
<alvins> hello guys
<alvins> i have a problem
<alvins> i have a laptop and it have an biometric sensor
<alvins> i cant configure it
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<hanseatic> hi mobilers
<hanseatic> i am trying to setup a secondary graphics adapter
<hanseatic> however lspci gives out
<hanseatic> 09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5965 (rev 01)
<hanseatic> has  the "unknown device" anything to say at all?
<kdubois> are there any plans in the works for a tablet pc oriented edition of ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-03
<ioxon> Greetings!
<ioxon> Anyone here able to help me find something in Ubuntu where I can change the monitor driver - preferrably like you can with YaST in SuSE
<ioxon> ?
<ibmt23> hi, ubuntu work perfectly on my ibm t23
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-04
<Bassetts> how can I setup extended desktop
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-05
<MenZa> win move down
<avp> hi all
<avp> can anybody tell me why hibernate button on my fujitsu-siemens makes my notebook sleep, not hibernate?
<avp> on previous, asus a6rp it didn't work at all...
<nothingssomethin> anyone willing to help troubleshoot
<BFTD> you know what they need to put on laptops?
<rhkfin> Hola! Have 2 HP laptops that lose the volume quick buttons after installation: works on live but not on a installed system..
<rhkfin> Actually using Kubuntu, if it matters..
<rhkfin> Omnibook XE3-GF and Pavilion zv5000 series
<Lure> rhkfin: feisty or gutsy?
<rhkfin> Lure: dapper & feisty
<rhkfin> on Omnibook, Feisty doesn't recognice the buttons at all (xev) but I remember seeing some K/Ubuntu live reacting to the buttons. On Dapper, live works and xev finds the buttons, I guess I just have to map the buttons manually.
<Lure> yep, dapper did not have complete mapping
<Lure> feisty is strange - not sure why keycodes would not be returned
<Lure> rhkfin: can you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes
<Lure> rhkfin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch part is for missing xev reaction
<rhkfin> Will do it
<rhkfin> Lure: nothing on showkey and tail acpid..
<Lure> rhkfin: interesting...
<rhkfin> There might be something wrong with the keyboard chip since there are 2 dead buttons and someone else (on windows) has had the same program
<Lure> if this is regression from dapper you should open bug on kernel package
<rhkfin> Feisty on Omnibook, Dapper on Pavilion. Xev sees pavilion buttons so just needs to be manually configured. Omnibook has possibly some other problems, but I could try the quick keys on dapper & feisty live some day
<Lure> rhkfin: omnibooks required some speical driver, afair
<ijuz__> before i burn a new cd, does the live cd now automatically try to load the generic-ide module?
<rhkfin> There is some omnibook module somewhere but I haven't found instructions how to load/use..
<rhkfin> But it's weird that live know how to map the keys properly but installation fails to 'remember' this..
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-06
<BFTD> e
<Nailor_> e to you to.
<Nailor_> *too
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> sorry
<BFTD> key error
<Nailor> =)
<BFTD> so...not many people eh?
<BFTD> that are talkative
<Nailor> Well, 90% of time this channel is quite silent
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-07
<ijuz_> ew, i just wanted to install gutsy alternate and now everything is just colourful
<ijuz_> (garbadge on the screen, a few days ago it worked)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<senniha9> i need help with my hp dv6000z
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-08
* OmegaCenti_ hygiene ftw!
<kyo2142> hello i need help geting my wireless connection working, Am I in the right place?
<PinGmeHelp> what linux .iso will on max ppc
<PinGmeHelp> work
<DMind> somebody have laptop toshiba?
<DMind> hiiiiiii
<DMind> hi
<DMind> hi Lee5
<Lee5> Hey has any anyone gotten any version of Linux to run on a HP Pavilion dv6436nr?
<DMind> nou
<simira> did you check the laptoptesting page?
<Lee5> yea
<DMind> I have Toshiba
<Lee5> no luck
<Lee5> been going everywhere looking for something to run it : /
<Lee5> trying ubuntu 7.04 and 6.06 and just crashed it
<Lee5> ugh I just dont want to use vista T-T
<DMind> vista,,  iiiuuuuuukk
<DMind> :p
<Lee5> I know its giving me a headache at the amount of resources it eats up
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-03
<esac> wow this channel is empty!
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> you're rihgt
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-04
<roudaddy> Trying to properly run 8.04 with dual batteries, need to cut to second before first goes to 0
<roudaddy> any hints?
<pwnguin> what's the goal?
<roudaddy> the goal is to preserve the life of the first battery
<roudaddy> running a Lithium battery down to 0 every time
<roudaddy> shortens it's life significantly
<pwnguin> is it possible to disconnect a battery in software?
<roudaddy> I don't know
<roudaddy> ?
<Applecache> wow it took awhile to know how to join this irc channel
<Applecache> anyone with vostro 1500
<Applecache> :-/
<Applecache> well just to let ppl know the latest kernal -19 update doesnt work for 1500 as graphics has fatal error on Hardy Heron
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-06
<jasonmchristos> hi
<jasonmchristos> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-29
<therussianjig> if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-02
<rand9> http://localhost/"/**/onmouseover="alert('zomgXSS');" woo
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-04
<Guest69376> s
<Hesham> hello
<Hesham> I have asus laptop and the battery is not detected
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-07
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mb/s. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mb/s or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mb/s. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mb/s or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-07-07
<kennett> What will a partial upgrade do?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-07-08
<free99> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-07-03
<vmenezes> just installed ubuntu 13.04 64bits on my Asus U36J, after installing the codecs, connected the HDMI and got impressed that my nVidia was working with no need of any additional driver nor workarounds...after couple hours watching a movie it froze and I figured out that my laptop was extremelly hot! it was the end, my laptop died =/
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-07-03
<Guest39449> Hi. I just came in to see what discussion was going on around the laptop version of Ubuntu.
